# WM



## Driver (18 Juli 2006)

Kommt ein italienischer Fan in den Himmel. Als er so vor der Himmelstür 
steht sieht er endlos viele Uhren , die alle unterschiedlich gehen. 
Daraufhin geht er zu Petrus und fragt ihn was es mit den Uhren auf sich 
hat. Antwortet Petrus: Jede Uhr steht für eine Fußball-Nation auf der 
Welt und immer wenn irgendwo ein Spieler eine Schwalbe auf dem Spielfeld 
macht, geht die Uhr eine Sekunde weiter. Der italienische Fan fängt 
darauf hin an irgendetwas zu suchen... nach einer Weile fragt er Petrus: 
Und wo ist die Uhr für Italien? Antwortet Petrus trocken: In der 
Küche... wir nutzen sie als Ventilator....


----------



## Muli (18 Juli 2006)

Jaja ... nicht erwischt werden, aber mit schmerzverzerrtem Gesicht zu Boden gehen, dass können die wie die Großen! Vielen Dank für diesen Schmunzler!


----------



## Antibus (18 Juli 2006)

Hehe, hier noch einer : 
Ein Deutscher, ein Argentinier und ein Italiener werden in Saudi-Arabien
beim dort strengstens verbotenen Konsum von Alkohol erwischt.
Der Scheich lässt sie vorführen, sieht sie sich an und sagt: "Für den
Konsum von Alkohol bekommt ihr eine Strafe von 50 Peitschenhieben! Aber da
ihr Ausländer seid und von dem Verbot nichts wusstet, will ich gnädig sein.
Ihr habt vor der Strafe noch einen Wunsch frei! Fang du an, Argentinier!"
Der Argentinier: "Ich wünsche mir , dass ihr mir ein Kissen auf den
Rücken bindet, bevor ihr mich auspeitscht."
Der Wunsch wird ihm erfüllt, doch leider zerreißt das Kissen unter der
Wucht der Peitschenhiebe bereits nach 25 Schlägen.
Der Italiener, der das sieht, wünscht sich, dass man ihm zwei Kissen auf
den Rücken binden möge. Gesagt, getan, doch leider reißen auch bei ihm die
beiden Kissen vorzeitig.
Nun wendet sich der Scheich an den Deutschen und sagt: "Nun, Deutscher,
da ich ein großer Fußballfan bin und ihr so schön Fußball spielt, bin ich
dir besonders gnädig! Du hast zwei Wünsche frei! Aber wähle gut!!!"
Der Deutsche: "OK, schon gewählt, als ersten Wunsch hätte ich gern 100
Peitschenhiebe statt nur 50!" Der Argentinier und der Italiener schauen sich
kopfschüttelnd und entgeistert an.
Der Scheich sagt: " Ich verstehe es zwar nicht - aber es sei dir die
doppelte Zahl an Peitschenhieben gewährt! Und dein Zweiter Wunsch?"
Der Deutsche: "Bindet mir den Italiener auf den Rücken!"


----------



## Driver (18 Juli 2006)

hihi ... der ist genial


----------



## Muli (18 Juli 2006)

Den kannte ich schon in einer etwas anderen Version, passt aber auch hier


----------



## Marco2 (12 Dez. 2022)

...SUper Thema !!!


----------

